# JL Audio 10W7 Re-cone kit



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I have blown JL Audio 10W7 sub-woofer, I was wondering if you know where i could find a re-cone kit or if someone knows how to fix them?
I called JL and they wanted 220$ to fix the cone on it.. Thats way to expensive.. not really worth it for 10" sub..


Can someone point me at the right direction where i could get the re-cone kit of if you know who might be able to fix the sub?

Thank You

Mario


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

That's the only way. That's what happens whn u buy jl...

Ur other options would be finding someone who can rebuild it but it won't be the same. There are a couple people on caraudio.com/forum


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Generally JL Audio stuff can only be reconed by JL Audio. They use weird voice coil sizes and stuff so that nobody else will do it...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

that freeken blows. so I'm kind of out of luck at this moment, well it don't matter, I burned the sub and its my fault of pushing to much power. Do you guys thing its worth getting it fixed?
I know people were posting non working subs on ebay for like 50-100$ 
At this moment i got 12" IDMAX but i have the sub sitting around doing nothing, so i though ill give a shot and see if anyone could fix it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Fixmyspeaker.com

They have reconed a 13w7 and can prob recone a 10w7. Dont knwo about what it will cost.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes it's worth it. The sub retails for over $500 an the $220 JL quoted you includes return shipping.. We all know how big and heavy that sub is.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

How do you blow a w7?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

He probably turned it up to 11!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

for $220 u can buy a new sub, plus sell the w7 and recover costs


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Well consider that same situation but from over here in the UK! People who buy the W7 subs here and damage them are pretty much screwed. Repair and shipping make a re-cone a VERY costly exercise.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

so in other words im better of just giving it for scrap meta lol


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

not if u can sell it on ebay like u said u have seen them sell for 50-100


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I will have too really consider it of its really worth it to me to do that. If I could sell of for 350 than it will be worth it of not than I don't know what to do

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

The better question maybe, "what can give you comparable performance in the re-cone price range"?

You'd be hard pressed to beat the w7 at that price. I'm concerned with the fact that you were able to blow it which means you should check your install and possibly step up to a bigger driver to get the bass you desire.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

There was a problem and I forgot that I had the bass gain up way to high. Well after listing to my tunes I had no Moore bass Jl audio 1000 ate my sub alive lol. So yes it was my mistake 



Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

